# Trophy Towbar Anyone? & Water tanks!!



## scotsmart (Mar 26, 2011)

On the usual trail it seems  

Judging by posts both here and elsewhere as to whether tow bars are available for my Trophy model circa 1995 

With the Trophy you have the rear mounted pod and an overhang of about 2ft with a low slung water tank/tray in the way making it hard but i wash to know if anyone mastered it? So does anyone know of or have details of the where abouts of anyone who owned one in yesteryear as when they were way newer many were made and sold then many owners have progressed to the newer models thus does anyone know for sure or otherwise if one can be fitted for towing a Smart about with us .... 

Has anyone removed the waste and clean tanks from a Trophy if so some details would help me as we de-winterise and get ready for the up and coming season ahead 

Looking forward to you replies


----------

